# Eek - barney's got fleas!



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Horrified to see a couple of little crawly things when tickling barney's tummy. I can't find anything in his fur and he hasn't been scratching more than normal so I think they are fairly recent. In fact we went for a long walk at Stowe gardens yesterday and he got covered in burrs so I bet he picked them up there. The Internet said to look around the bottom area and sure enough there are a few there. I immediately showered him to drown the adults as I can't bear the thought of something crawling on his skin. Frontline is in the post so fingers crossed that zaps them.

I've been putting garlic in his raw food and using a spritzer with 'natural ingredients' meant to deter beasties but it obviously hasn't worked.

I've done some reading on the Internet so am clued up how to deal with it but has anyone any other advice?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It was such a long hot summer. The fleas I'm sure were in full swing! I dose of good stuff from the vet should do the trick. I don't know if its worth using a flea shampoo too? I'm sure others will advise.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

We had a flea infestation last summer and were very, very lucky that we were able to get rid of them so quickly.

Dose him as soon as you can with the medicated flea treatment. Then, make sure you vacuum your house, including furniture. You will need to wash his bedding, and anything else he comes in contact with that could harbor fleas. Be diligent and continue vacuuming your house every day or every other day for a couple weeks. The lifecycle of fleas can be found on-line, and it is important to make sure you continue to vacuum to get up any you cannot see / haven't hatched yet. Empty your vacuum as often as you can, and do not leave the vacuum contents in your house, as fleas can escape. If you have other pets, dose them too.

This is how we made sure ours were gone. But I agree with everyone, this year and the past few years have been awful for fleas & mosquitos.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We use the Advocate spot on treatment which lasts a month - available from vets - it also protects against a range of other parasites too.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I read something interesting the other day, that said 90+% of the fleas found on dogs are actually cat fleas!  Not sure how accurate that is, but thought I'd share as we were talking fleas! 

We applied Advocate from the vets to both Alfie and Dexter recently, but I was really disappointed to find they are both scratching and I caught 2 big ones on Dexter last night as I was checking him for ticks after our evening walk (he had 2 of those revolting little beasts too! ) We do have cats, and always treat them regularly too (with Advocate) as we were recommended to use this over Frontline as it (Frontline) has been around a while and we were told it isn't as effective as it used to be because fleas have become immune/resistant to it's active ingredients...(again, not sure how accurate that is...?) The Advocate has been working well on the cats so I was disappointed to find the fleas on Dexter, although I guess they could have been picked up whilst out walking...? We have had problems in the house in years gone by, especially when we've been on holiday and left the house closed up for a couple of weeks, and returned to bad infestations, at which point we did all the things suggested by Rellek, but also used a great spray for the carpets called *Acclaim.* It was really effective. We have since replaced carpets with laminates so that has pretty much eradicated the problem, thank goodness.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is on Revolution (from the vets) and it's good for fleas, ticks, heartworm and a few other things.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our vet interchanges between stronghold and effipro. Changes it about as fleas can get smart.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's like when our children get nits isn't it? Sort of embarrassing but so good to know we are not the only ones to get an infestation of the little blighters.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Horrified to see a couple of little crawly things when tickling barney's tummy. I can't find anything in his fur and he hasn't been scratching more than normal so I think they are fairly recent. In fact we went for a long walk at Stowe gardens yesterday and he got covered in burrs so I bet he picked them up there. The Internet said to look around the bottom area and sure enough there are a few there. I immediately showered him to drown the adults as I can't bear the thought of something crawling on his skin. Frontline is in the post so fingers crossed that zaps them.
> 
> I've been putting garlic in his raw food and using a spritzer with 'natural ingredients' meant to deter beasties but it obviously hasn't worked.
> 
> I've done some reading on the Internet so am clued up how to deal with it but has anyone any other advice?


How's the flea terminating going? I've also had a flea problem  of course Nellie not me...she was frontlined and a few weeks later I noticed a couple of fleas on her tummy area. I flea shampooed her and the vets gave me some advocate to apply which I have. I have sprayed the house with flea spray and haven't noticed anything on Nellie since the advocate...Yet I have now have bites all over my legs arghhhh I guess the little critters are hiding somewhere


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have always used frontline/ fipronil and not had a problem.
The spot on will kills fleas within 24 hours of them jumping on their host, death isn't immediate so those couple you found may have only freshly hitched a ride from a walk.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I have just bought a household spray called indorex, supposedly kills fleas, eggs and lavae in soft furnishings etc for up to 12 months. We use frontline, and have not had a problem with it, but after getting meg we noticed that Arthur had gained a couple of little friends so I bought the spray and went into overdrive with the hoovering, touch wood, seems to have worked x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

The frontline seems to have done the trick Claire. I went into overdrive with the vacuuming/cleaning floors, skirting boards and washed everything in sight he had lain on, so fingers crossed the little bliggies have been eliminated.

I work in a woodland and do take him to work sometimes so I guess it was inevitable he would pick something up at some stage. It's just taught me to keep vigilant and stay up to date with the flea treatment.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
I have read somewhere that fox fleas can be picked up by dogs easily and are bigger than cat fleas. I use Advocate and I think that it has been a bad year for them as it is so warm.

I also use tea tree oil in the washing machine when washing any of Monty's bedding etc as it is meant to be an antiseptic. Everything comes out smelling nice anyway. Not sure what is worse ticks or fleas! Horrible beasties.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Crumbs. Although I've read about them on here, I haven't even considered ticks. 

I was surprised how often you are meant to dose our puppies/dogs with anti flea treatment. Do you guys carry on dosing all through the winter? I suppose with the central heating on in the house, the little blighters are still at home in the warm.


----------

